

Ask YC : startups from India - yearsinrock

are there any startups from India at yc or any website dedicated to tracking them?
======
nreece
Quite a few websites covering India-based startups:

<http://www.pluggd.in>

<http://startups.in>

<http://www.indianweb2.com>

<http://www.startupdunia.com>

